
Hampton Creek ex-employees claim bad science and ethics - coloneltcb
http://www.businessinsider.com/hampton-creek-ceo-complaints-2015-7
======
cassieramen
Something is rotten at food startup Hampton Creek, former employees say.

From unethical business practices to poor management, seems like science has
fallen by the wayside.

